# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ >  Շախմատի գերմրցաշար. Լինարես

## Ներսես_AM

Վեյկ-ան-զեի մրցաշարից կարճ ժամանակ անց սկսվել է շախմատի մեկ այլ խոշոր մրցաշար, որտեղ Հայաստանը նորից ներկայացնում է Լևոն Արոնյանը: Նախորդ 2 տարիներին հաղթող է ճանաչվել աշխարհի չեմպիոն Վիշի Անանդը, իսկ 2006ին գավաթին տիրացել էր Լևոն Արոնյանը:

Արդեն անցել է 5 տուր: Ի տարբերություն անցյալ տարիների այս տարի ամբողջ մրցաշարը անցնելու է Իսպանիայի Լինարես քաղաքում: Նախկինում երկրորդ շրջանը անցնում էր Մեքսիկայի Մորելիա քաղաքում:

Առաջին 5 տուրից հետո 3½-ական միավորով Լևոն Արոնյանը ռուս Գրիշչուկի հետ կիսում է 1-2 տեղերը: Նրանցից ½ միավորով հետ է մնում Անանդը: Ի դեպ 5 խաղից Արոնյանը հաղթել է 2-ում, 3 խաղ ավարտել ոչ ոքի:  :Smile:  Եվ հաղթել է նա ոչ ավել ոչ պակաս Վիշի Անանդին ու իրեն վերջերս Վեյկ-ան-զեում նեղացրած կուբացի Դոմինգեսին, որի հետ պարտությունը զրկեց նրան 3-րդ անգամ անընդմեջ կրկնելու Վեյկ-ան-զեի հաջողությունը:

Ի դեպ Վիշի Անանդի հետ խաղի միջնամասում Արոնյանը սևերով ուներ այսպիսի դիրք

----------

ars83 (25.02.2009), Ceceron (25.02.2009), Monk (25.02.2009), Բարձրահասակ (25.02.2009), Լեո (25.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (25.02.2009), Ուրվական (25.02.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Պարտիաները օնլայն կարո՞ղ ենք նայել:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

այո Լեո ջան
www.chessok.com կայքում կարող ես հետևել խաղերին, նաև անցած տուրերի խաղերն էլ կարող ես նայել  :Smile:

----------

Լեո (25.02.2009)

----------


## Ceceron

> այո Լեո ջան
> www.chessok.com կայքում կարող ես հետևել խաղերին, նաև անցած տուրերի խաղերն էլ կարող ես նայել


Ընդ որում այս սայթում... կարող ես դիտել online պարտիաները Rybka.... ծրագրի անմիջական մեկնաբանությամբ  :LOL: 
Բացի այդ հայկական armchess.am սայթում... կարող ես գտնել գերհղումներ  :Smile:  ընթացիկ խոշորագույն մրցաշարերի  online պարտիաներին... որոնք հենց օֆիցիալ սայթերինն են  :Ok:

----------

Լեո (25.02.2009)

----------


## Ceceron

Ասեմ նաև որ այսօր 6-րդ տուրում տեղի է ունենալու մրցաշարի կենտրոնական պարտիաներից մեկը Գրիշուկ - Արոնյան .... նրանք երկուսով տվյալ պահին գլխավորում են մրցաշարային աղյուսակը... այնպես որ վերջիններիս պարտիայից է կախված առաջատարի որոշումը  :Smile:

----------

ars83 (25.02.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Ասեմ նաև որ այսօր 6-րդ տուրում տեղի է ունենալու մրցաշարի կենտրոնական պարտիաներից մեկը Գրիշուկ - Արոնյան .... նրանք երկուսով տվյալ պահին գլխավորում են մրցաշարային աղյուսակը... այնպես որ վերջիններիս պարտիայից է կախված առաջատարի որոշումը


Իսկ Երևանի ժամանակով ժամը քանիսի՞ն է կայանալու այդ պարտիան:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Իսկ Երևանի ժամանակով ժամը քանիսի՞ն է կայանալու այդ պարտիան:


Պարտիաները սկսվում են ժամը 19:00-ին  :Smile:

----------

Լեո (25.02.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

Ժողովուրդ Արոնյանի վիճակը լավ չի ոնց որ: Որակ ու զինվոր պակաս ա: Հույս ունեմ նիչյա կանի:  :Sad:

----------


## Արիացի

Պարտվեց Արոնյանը: Հիմա կախված Անանդի պարտիայի ելքից, կամ երկրորդն ա կամ երրորդը:  :Sad: 
Բայց դե ամեն ինչ առջևում ա:

----------


## ars83

> Պարտվեց Արոնյանը: Հիմա կախված Անանդի պարտիայի ելքից, կամ երկրորդն ա կամ երրորդը: 
> Բայց դե ամեն ինչ առջևում ա:


 :Sad:  պարտվեց

----------


## Արիացի

Ժողովուրդ հիմա Արոնյանը Իվանչուկի հետ ա խաղում: Ոնց որ ընդհանուր դիրքը լավա: Հլա որ զինվոր ավել ա: Տեսնենք ոնց կլինի:

----------


## Արիացի

Ժողովուրդ ինչ-որ մեկը խաղին հետևում ա? Կարող եք ասել Արոնյանը ինչ ա մտածել? Օբշիով ուզում ա փիղը տանի, բայց ինչ-որ չեմ տեսնում, ոնց պտի անի:  :Think:

----------


## Արիացի

Պարտվեց  :Sad: 
Էս արդեն լուրջ ա: Չարդարացրեց: Սկզբից ախր շատ լավ էր գնում ամեն ինչ: Իսկ հիմա վիճակը վատացավ: :Sad: 
Լավ, սպասենք երկրորդ շրջանին  :Sad:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ափսոս.... :Sad:  :Sad: 
Հիմա ո՞նցա մրցաշարային աղյուսակը:

----------


## Bayern Munchen

ԱՐՈՆՅԱՆՆ ԱՆՀԱՋՈՂՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՄԱՏՆՎԵՑ

ԱՇՈՏ ՀԱՅՐԱՊԵՏՅԱՆ

Լինարեսի շախմատի մրցաշարի 6-րդ տուրում կենտրոնականը երկու առաջատարներիՙ Ալեքսանդր Գրիշչուկի եւ Լեւոն Արոնյանի մրցավեճն էր: Հաղթանակի դեպքում մրցակիցներից յուրաքանչյուրը լավ հնարավորություն կստանար «պոկվելու» հետապնդողներից: Ցավոք Արոնյանին ոչ միայն չհաջողվեց առավելության հասնել մրցակցի նկատմամբ, այլեւ 38-րդ քայլում սխալ թույլ տվեց, ինչը պարտության պատճառ դարձավ: 41-րդ քայլում սպիտակներով խաղացող Գրիշչուկը զինվոր շահեց, հետո Արոնյանը ստիպված էր որակ զոհաբերել: 50-րդ քայլում Գրիշչուկը եւս մեկ զինվորի առավելություն ստացավ: 59-րդ քայլում Արոնյանը ստիպված էր կանգնեցնել ժամացույցը:

Լեւոնը մրցաշարում անդրանիկ պարտությունը կրեց: 3,5 միավորով նա Մագնուս Կառլսենի հետ բաժանում է 2-3-րդ տեղերը: Իսկ միանձնյա առաջատար դարձավ Ալեքսանդր Գրիշչուկը, որն ունի 4,5 միավոր: Անանդն ու Իվանչուկը վաստակել են 3-ական միավոր, Դոմինգեսն ունի 2,5 միավոր: Աղյուսակը եզրափակում են Ռաջաբովն ու Վան Յուենՙ 2-ական միավոր:

Տուրում գրանցված 2-րդ հաղթանակն իր օգտին գրանցեց Մագնուս Կառլսենըՙ պարտության մատնելով Վիշվանաթան Անանդին: Իվանչուկ-Դոմինգես, Վան Յուե-Ռաջաբով պարտիաներն ավարտվեցին ոչ-ոքի: 7-րդ տուրում Արոնյանը կմրցի Իվանչուկի հետ: Կկայանան նաեւ Անանդ-Գրիշչուկ, Ռաջաբով-Կառլսեն, Դոմինգես-Վան Յուե պարտիաները:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Այս նորությունն այնքան էլ նորություն չի:

----------


## John

դրանից հետո Իվանչուկին էլ ա կրվել ինչքան գիտեմ…

----------


## Արիացի

Ժողովուրդ Արոնյանը հենց նոր սևերով հաղթեց Կառլսենին:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 
Հիմա 4.5 միավորով Իվանչուկի հետ կիսում ա 2, 3-րդ տեղերը: Ամեն ինչ առջևում ա: Բոլորիդ շնորհավորում եմ:  :Hands Up:

----------

Մարկիզ (01.03.2009), Ներսես_AM (01.03.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ժողովուրդ Արոնյանը հենց նոր սևերով հաղթեց Կառլսենին: 
> Հիմա 4.5 միավորով Իվանչուկի հետ կիսում ա 2, 3-րդ տեղերը: Ամեն ինչ առջևում ա: Բոլորիդ շնորհավորում եմ:


Հա, շատ լավ լուր ա :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 
Հուսանք հաղթանակ տոնել մնացած մյուս հանդիպումներում :Cool:

----------


## dvgray

բայց էտ Կառլսոնը  պուճուր երեխա չի՞  :Wink:  էտ Արոնյանի ձեռը ոնց՞ ա գնացել երեխուն նեղացնի  :Xeloq:   :LOL:

----------

Արիացի (01.03.2009), Ռեդ (01.03.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Բայց ինչ գժական պարտիա էր՝ մի տեսակ ոչ սովորական, օրիգինալ: :Hands Up:  Նայեցի, գժանոց էր:

----------

Արիացի (01.03.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Բայց ինչ գժական պարտիա էր՝ մի տեսակ ոչ սովորական, օրիգինալ: Նայեցի, գժանոց էր:


Հա շատ լավն էր: Իրոք քեֆս եկավ: Հալալ ա: Նավակային վերջնախաղում հաղթանակի հասնելը իրոք մեծ բանա:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Էսօր տուր եղելա՞ :Think:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Հա Վիշի Անանդի հետ սպիտակներով ոչ-ոքի է խաղացել:

----------


## Monk

> Հա Վիշի Անանդի հետ սպիտակներով ոչ-ոքի է խաղացել:


Իսկ Գրիշչուկը?

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Գրիսչուկը նույնպես ոչ-ոքի: Երեկվա տուրում հաղթանակ է գրանցվել միայն Դոմինգես-Կարլսեն խաղում: Հաղթել է Կառլսենը:

Ներկա պահին մրցաշարային աղյուսակը ունի հետևյալ տեսքը:

1	Ալեքսանդր Գրիսչուկ (RUS)	 6
2-3	Մագնուս Կառլսեն (NOR)	5
2-3	Լևոն Արոնյան (ARM)	5
4-5	Վիշվանաթան Անանդ (IND)	 4½
4-5	Վասիլի Իվանչուկ (UKR)	4½
6-7	Վանգ Յու (CHN)	3½
6-7	Լենիեր Դոմինգես (CUB)	3½
8	Թեյմուր Ռաջաբով (AZE)	3

----------

Monk (02.03.2009)

----------


## ars83

> բայց էտ Կառլսոնը  պուճուր երեխա չի՞


Չէ հա, ի՞նչ փոքր, "в меру упитанный мужчина в полном расцвете сил"  :LOL:  Համարյա 19 տարեկան:

----------


## Ceceron

Այսօր Լևը խաղում է սևերով Ռաջաբովի հետ.... ինչ որ հետաքրքիրա... սևերով Արոնյանը ավելի պինդա խաղում քան սպիտակներվ,,,, չնայած տարօրինակ ձևով (ինձ անհասկանալի, լրիվ ոչ-ոքի դիրքում) պարտվեց Գրիշուկին... հուսանք , որ այսօր լավ կխաղա... Լև մենք քեզ հետ ենք... պինդ կաց  :Smile:

----------

Monk (02.03.2009), Ներսես_AM (02.03.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

Ինչ որ տարօրինակ պարտիա ա: Արոնյանը ոչ-ոքիի վրայա խաղում: Հաղթանակի շանս չունի, բայց ոչ-ոքի ոնց որ կանի: սպասենք :Think:

----------


## Արիացի

Նավակները փոխեցին  :Sad:  Կարողա կրվի: Չգիտեմ:
Կառլսեն - Չինացի պարտիան ա շատ հետաքրքիր: Չինացու թագուհին Կառլսենի երկու նավակի դեմ ա, պլյուս չինացի երկու զինվոր ավել ա: Շատ արտասովոր վերջնախաղ ա:

----------


## Արիացի

Պարտվեց  :Sad: 
Լավ էլի այ ախպեր, ոնց լոմկեց: Գոնե թուրքից չպարտվեր :Sad:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Պարտվեց 
> Լավ էլի այ ախպեր, ոնց լոմկեց: Գոնե թուրքից չպարտվեր


Լավ էլի այ ախպեր, հմի ինչ տարբերություն ում կրվեց, որ մի հատ մոզամբիկցու կրվեր տարբերությունը որն էր լինելու: Խաղա էլի, մի անգամ կկրվի, մի անգամ էլ կկրվի: 

անիմաստ քայլեր էր անում երեկ Արոնյանը, մի քանի քայլի ընթացքում կարող էր 2 զինվոր ուտեր բայց չկերավ, անկապ էս կողմ էն կողմ էր գնում մինչև հաջողացրեց Ռաջաբովը նավակները փոխեց ու արդեն նախաձեռնությունը անցավ թուրքին: Բան չեմ հասկանում ինչա կատարվում Լևոնի հետ:

Երեկվա խաղերի արդյունքներն են՝

*Տուր 10 - Մարտի 2*
Թեյմուր Ռաջաբով - Լևոն Արոնյան 1 - 0
Վիշվանաթան Անանդ – Լենիեր Դոմինգես ½ - ½
Ալեքսանդր Գրիսչուկ - Վասիլի Իվանչուկ ½ - ½
Մագնուս Կառլսեն - Վանգ Յու 0 - 1

Այս պահին մրցաշարային աղյուսակը հետևյալ տեսքն ունի:

1	Ալեքսանդր Գրիսչուկ (RUS)	2733	6½
2	Վասիլի Իվանչուկ (UKR)	2779	5½
3-5	Վիշվանաթան Անանդ (IND)	2791	5
3-5	Մագնուս Կառլսեն (NOR)	2776	5
3-5	Լևոն Արոնյան (ARM)		2750	5
6-7	Թեյմուր Ռաջաբով (AZE)	2761	4½
6-7	Վանգ Յու (CHN)			2739	4½
8	Լենիեր Դոմինգես (CUB)		2717	4

Հ.Գ. բոլոր տուրերի պարտիաները կարող եք նայել http://chessok.com կայքում

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Երեկվա Կառլսեն- Վանգ Յու խաղը նայեք մի հատ ինչ հրաշալի պարտիա էր: Վերջնա Գեղեցկագույն պարտիաներիցա իմ տեսած:   :Hands Up: 

http://chessok.com/broadcast/?key=Linares10.pgn&game=1

----------

Արիացի (03.03.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Լավ էլի այ ախպեր, հմի ինչ տարբերություն ում կրվեց, որ մի հատ մոզամբիկցու կրվեր տարբերությունը որն էր լինելու: Խաղա էլի, մի անգամ կկրվի, մի անգամ էլ կկրվի: 
> 
> անիմաստ քայլեր էր անում երեկ Արոնյանը, մի քանի քայլի ընթացքում կարող էր 2 զինվոր ուտեր բայց չկերավ, անկապ էս կողմ էն կողմ էր գնում մինչև հաջողացրեց Ռաջաբովը նավակները փոխեց ու արդեն նախաձեռնությունը անցավ թուրքին: Բան չեմ հասկանում ինչա կատարվում Լևոնի հետ:
> 
> Երեկվա խաղերի արդյունքներն են՝
> 
> *Տուր 10 - Մարտի 2*
> Թեյմուր Ռաջաբով - Լևոն Արոնյան 1 - 0
> Վիշվանաթան Անանդ – Լենիեր Դոմինգես ½ - ½
> ...


Հա է, եղբայր, ճիշտ ես, ազգությունը կապ չունի, բայց դե էլի որ չի դզում էլի: 
Իրոք շատ անկանոն ա խաղում Արոնյանը: Անկապ քայլեր էր անում: Իվանչուկի հետ խաղում էլ հենց հավայի հաշվարկներ էր անում, որ իբր բերի մատ անի, բայց դե վերջում էլի կրվեց: Իսկ երեկ էլ լրիվ ոչ-ոքի կարար աներ, բայց զինվորը հավայի քշեց առաջ, Ռաջաբովն էլ իրա մյուս զինվորները կերավ, հետո էլ էդ առաջ գնացած զինվորը կերավ: Չեմ ջոկում ինչ հաշվարկներ էր անում:  :Angry2:

----------


## Արիացի

> Երեկվա Կառլսեն- Վանգ Յու խաղը նայեք մի հատ ինչ հրաշալի պարտիա էր: Վերջնա Գեղեցկագույն պարտիաներիցա իմ տեսած:  
> 
> http://chessok.com/broadcast/?key=Linares10.pgn&game=1


Այ սա իրոք վերջն էր: Շատ լավ պարտիա էր:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Էս մրցաշարում , իմ հիշելով, Լևոնը վերջին տարիներին անհաջողա խաղում... Երևումա էս անգամ էլ բավարարվի միջնամասով աղյուսակի...

Քանի տուրա մնացել?

----------


## Արիացի

> Էս մրցաշարում , իմ հիշելով, Լևոնը վերջին տարիներին անհաջողա խաղում... Երևումա էս անգամ էլ բավարարվի միջնամասով աղյուսակի...
> 
> Քանի տուրա մնացել?


Չէ, դա հաստատ էս մրցաշարը չի: Որովհետև էս մրցաշարում Լևոնը նախանցած տարի հաղթող ա ճանաչվել, իսկ անցածում բավարարվել ա երրորդ տեղով: Իմ կարծիքով էս տարի էլ տենց մի երրորդ կամ չորրորդ տեղ կվերցնի: Թեկուզ չորրորդը արդեն միջնամաս ա էլի:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

անցածում չի հաղթել, 3 տարի առաջա հաղթել, նախորդ երկուսը Վիշին է հաղթել: 

Վահիկ մնացել է 4 տուր

----------

Արիացի (03.03.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> անցածում չի հաղթել, 3 տարի առաջա հաղթել, նախորդ երկուսը Վիշին է հաղթել: 
> 
> Վահիկ մնացել է 4 տուր


Բայց դե 4 տուրը ահագին վախտա, Վեյկ ան Զեե-ում էլ վերջին 2 տուրում Կարյակինը հաղթեց ու թռավ միանգամից առաջին տեղ... Մարդ ես մեկ էլ տեսար գոնե 2-րդ տեղ բռնի :Smile:

----------

Արիացի (03.03.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> անցածում չի հաղթել, 3 տարի առաջա հաղթել, նախորդ երկուսը Վիշին է հաղթել: 
> 
> Վահիկ մնացել է 4 տուր


Ճիշտ ես:  :Smile:

----------

